# Adobe Illustrator Shortcuts Not Work



## jkurek (Oct 22, 2005)

How turn on default shortcuts in Illustrator.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 22, 2005)

What shortcuts?  Is some Mac OS X key combination interfering with Illustrator's shortcuts?


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 22, 2005)

Repair permissions. Restart. Delete illustrator preference file and restart Illustrator.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 22, 2005)

I also noticed that the Adobe Illustrator CS 12.0.1 update addresses "A bug involving OS 10.4 Keyboard shortcuts."  If you're using Tiger and Illustrator CS 12, try upgrading to 12.0.1:

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/119


----------

